# Beretta Silver Pigeon 20 Ga



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Lightly used Beretta Silver Pigeon 686 Grade 1 20 Ga with 26" Barrels for sale. Roughly 10 boxes through it, but the gun is flawless. Can meet along the wasatch front. Text is best, 801-830-1153.
Asking $1500 obo


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

SOLD!!


----------

